# Does my dogs neutering look like its healing correctly?



## wishb0n3 (Mar 11, 2014)

It's been 8 days now picture was taken yesterday. Just wanted other poeple opinions if it looks normal or not, i dont believe its infected but just want to make sure everything is going smoothly. We keep an e-collar on him unless we walk him. Thank you


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I agree that I don't think it looks infected, but it does look a bit inflamed, and based on my experience with shelter dogs and my own dog's dental surgeries, I would expect after 8 days that the incision would've healed more than that. BUT I am not a vet, and I've also never had to personally deal with a healing neuter, so take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## wishb0n3 (Mar 11, 2014)

Any other opinions on this? 77 views only 1 comment  lol


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Hard to tell by a pic. I am not a vet. My vet said that if the area was hot to the touch (more than body temp) or had weeping or serious inflammation then to come back for a check. I think the type of stitch and the dog's skin color can change the look of it but when in doubt, drop by the vet. If the vet will charge for such a simple glance at the dog, maybe email them the photo?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2013)

I trust that you will understand if I don't venture an opinion directly (on a patient that I have not seen myself): The signs of infection would be increasing pain, increasing redness, and increasing swelling. Finding purulent (pus-like) discharge from the incision itself would also be a good indicator that infection is present beneath the incision. It doesn't sound as if you are seeing any of those symptoms. Also, it would be very uncommon to have a surgical infection after a neuter. But, my rule of thumb is that if you are concerned, have your dog rechecked.


----------



## wishb0n3 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for your input here is a picture from day 9, i took him to snip and chip so wasnt able to talk to an actual vet and dont have t






he money to go to one right now.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Even with an e-collar on can the dog reach the incision? It looks like it is separating a little bit. The site looks good but wonder if stopping by the vet would help the incision to heal a little faster. Is your dog pretty active? You can put some triple antibiotic ointment or Neosporin on it for a couple of days to see if that helps.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

wishb0n3 said:


> Thanks for your input here is a picture from day 9, i took him to snip and chip so wasnt able to talk to an actual vet and dont have the money to go to one right now.


Is it possible that the people who did the surgery could take a quick look? I know my vets from both Caeda's spay and Dexter's neuter did a check for free....perhaps the people you went to can take a quick peek for free too? I know vet care can be expensive, but if there does turn out to be a problem it could be far more expensive if it isn't attended to early (though I agree with the others, doesn't sound too bad, but I would personally still get it checked out).


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

My dog was neutered just a few weeks ago, and compared to his, this looks pretty bad.. After a week Logan's was already clean and healed looking, no redness. I would see a vet for sure, that looks very sore.


----------

